# My new blue pup! Tell me what you think.



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

Newbie here. What's up guys. This is my 10 week old blue pitbull puppy raider. Some of you experienced pitbull owners chime in and give your unbiased opinion on what he will look like. Haven't seen the mother/father but I'm informed he's full blooded apbt. He's a great puppy! Very laid back.


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

What do you mean you were informed he is full blooded APBT? Did you not receive papers when you purchased your pup?


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

No he was given to me. My buddy had two and he needed a home so I took him. He just said he was full blooded pitbull. So I was wondering what you guys thought? Does he look like an apbt or a bully or? I'm new to this guys. Sorry


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Well there really is no way to be sure without a pedigree (not to say that your pup is worth any less as a pet without this). Considering that your pup is blue you most likely have an AmBully _or _AmStaff mix of some sort. He's a cute pup for sure!

Is there any way for your buddy to get more info about the dam and sire? If the dam and sire are registered then you could find out their registered names and research more from there to determine actual breed. Without that info though it is anyone's guess what your pup actually is. And that's all anyone can do is guess without some solid info to go on.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello Raiderblue. Greetings and welcome to the forum. That is a great looking pup ytou have there. I love the white socks and streak on his head. As *Carriana* has already stated, without his peds (pedigree papers) it is anyones guess to the breed of the dog. Regardless, good looking boy. I wish you many happy years together.

Joe


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Cute pup! Thanks for sharing! Love the stripe 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'm going to try to do some research on him. He's a great pup. I will post progress pics also. Love this forum, so many beautiful pitbulls and bulldogs on here.


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

AWW adorable pup!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He is a REALLY cute pup!! And I love his ears  and I agree with the others about knowing the breed...with bully breed dogs, there really isn't a way without papers. BUT I will say, APBTs rarely come in blue. He is more than likely an American Bully/Amstaff type mix.... But American Bullies a fine tuning the look of the breed so many may have Bully blood but not have the look they are wanting them to have. Anyway, welcome to the forum! Lots of people here have dogs just like you. Look foward to watching him grow.


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

Yea I personally didn't believe he was full blooded apbt, but that is ok. There are a lot of good looking bullies out there. And I LOVE the way an amstaff looks!!! But IMO nothing beats a full blooded apbt in looks. I figured he was a bully


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi there, welcome to the forum. 

You have a super cute pup on your hands there. 

Word of advice, appreciate every moment of him being "chilled". Lol. Very.quickly he will seem like an adhd cracking head. 

When he has all his shots you should take him to a reputable trainer and start with that. It will make things easier for you in the long run. 

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

12 weeks... Ears are starting to raise up lol


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

He's a cute little dude! The ears always get crazy while they cut their teeth, can't wait to see how they turn out


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Raider is looing great* raiderblue*. Thanks for the update of your boy. It would be fantastic if you could update this thread every so often so we could watch him grow.

Joe


----------



## Kiyatu (Jan 11, 2014)

Cute boy he is.... adorable


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

Raider @ 3.5 months. Ears healed and ready to play.


----------

